# Nationality benefits?



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi all, 1 month away from arriving in Dubai with the family. The kids and I all have dual nationality, and hold both British and Irish passports.

Can anyone advise if one nationality has benefits over the other in UAE. - Once arrived my job will be taking me into the Indian sub continent and the Far East on a regular basis. I will have the choice of nationality to be sponsored against when entering the UAE in 4 weeks'

Any comments good or bad are gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

go for British, not sure all people here know what is Ireland )))
jokes aside, British is more convenient, don't think your benefits will differ too much though


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Shouldn't make much difference, but you might find people are more friendly towards you if you tell them you're Irish instead of British, I certainly get that when I tell people I'm Scottish.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i observe that further west you are from more they worship you, since Ireland is like the western most side of the UK i would say go with Ireland!


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

Go with whichever passport matches your drivers licence. If you have a UK drivers licence then use your British passport, Irish licence then use your Irish passport. If your licence and passport aren't from the same country then its unlikely you'll be able to convert it to a UAE licence without major hassle, probably a series of driving lessons and then a test....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Use the British passports, as whilst there is a British Consulate in Dubai, the nearest Irish one is in KSA. It's a major hassle if you have to have anything to do with renewing passports or getting documents, according to my Irish friends.

-


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*A big thank you!!*

Hey guys, thank you all so much for your thoughts and advice.

Seems like I'll have an Irish social life but be officially British. - My driving licence is British and it feels that any bueracratic admin will be easier to address with the British passport.

I'm very much looking forward to experiencing the UAE _ceoil agus craic.._

Many thanks to all again.


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

B-Bear said:


> Hey guys, thank you all so much for your thoughts and advice.
> 
> Seems like I'll have an Irish social life but be officially British. - My driving licence is British and it feels that any bueracratic admin will be easier to address with the British passport.
> 
> ...


Hi B-Bear,

Although I am Irish I would have to agree with the advice already given and go with the British passports. My wife is from Belfast and we had the issue with the Irish passport and UK driving license -it was very messy. The ceoil agus craic is good here in Dubai -you'll enjoy it.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Go raibh maith agat..........................Thanks!*



pmac34 said:


> Hi B-Bear,
> 
> Although I am Irish I would have to agree with the advice already given and go with the British passports. My wife is from Belfast and we had the issue with the Irish passport and UK driving license -it was very messy. The ceoil agus craic is good here in Dubai -you'll enjoy it.


Thanks Pmac. Good to hear first hand experience. Definitely British it is!


----------

